# Jan. Inventory



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube_share;1CdtxYej3xQ]http://youtu.be/1CdtxYej3xQ[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Inventory = Arsenal. Nice show.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt

Inventory= expense (keeping it alive)


----------



## miketayl0r

nice arsenal!


----------



## ThEoRy

In more ways than one, I couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## eto

Nice collection of steel you got there.


----------



## ThEoRy

Needs [email protected]!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Quite a varied collection, Rick.

Fun video.


----------



## stevenStefano

Nice collection. It's interesting to me that you use such a range of sizes of knives. Do you use them all or do you let your co-workers use them?


----------



## ThEoRy

Co-workers???? Bah!!! It's my own fault when they come back chipped up and scratched to hell. "I scrubbed it down real good with a brillo pad, that dried up chicken I left on there for an hour was really stuck on there..so it's really clean now..." Yeah I learned my lesson about that a while ago.


----------



## rdm_magic

Whats in your actual kit that you take to work every day?


----------



## Mike Davis

That takohiki is ultra sexy....


----------



## ThEoRy

rdm_magic said:


> Whats in your actual kit that you take to work every day?



Ealy parer, Tojiro bird beak, Miyabi 135mm petty, Misono hankotsu, Hattori honesuki, Twin Cermax MC petty, Tanaka ironwood R2 240mm gyuto, Tanaka 215mm R2 wa-gyuto, Konosuke HD 240mm wa-gyuto, Tojiro DP 240mm yo-deba, Gesshin Hide 210mm kamagata usuba, Yoshihiro 210mm suminagashi deba, Konosuke 270mm mioroshi deba, Tanaka 300mm Damascus yanagiba, Tanaka 300mm sakimaru takobiki, Hiromoto AS 300mm sujihiki, Tojiro 270mm ITK bread knife, Masamoto oyster knife, Tojiro stainless take apart shears, fish scaler, fish bone tweezers, Mac ceramic rod, HA borosilicate glass rod, Rosle peeler, rosle 12" locking tongs, Tojiro 12" carving fork, measuring spoons, 9 gray kunz plating spoons, stainless citrus reamer, microplaine zester, 180mm moribashi, cherry pitter, sushi mat, loaded balsa wood strop, carving station cap, kevlar glove, 2 cellphone batteries, mhl adapter, nail brush, nail clippers, extra saya pins, crazy glue, clicky sharpie markers, pens, highlighters, digi thermometer and a partridge in a pear tree..


----------



## ThEoRy

Mike Davis said:


> That takohiki is ultra sexy....



I know his new work is on a whole different level. I don't know if you guys can tell from the video but the grind really is near flawless. I had no trouble flattening the blade road and there is zero over/undergrinds or warping/twisting on this blade. Color me highly impressed.


----------



## cschoedler

Just watched the video and realized you are the same theory I follow on instagram. Hell of a collection man.


----------



## ThEoRy

cschoedler said:


> Just watched the video and realized you are the same theory I follow on instagram. Hell of a collection man.



Ahh cool welcome aboard and thanks!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Shegeki san is the man. Love what he does with R2!

Fun video, Rick.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome collection Theory, I love your style.


----------



## Brad Gibson

What do you carry those knives to work in? A suitcase?!! Nice sakimaru that is rediculous!!


----------



## ThEoRy

Brad Gibson said:


> What do you carry those knives to work in? A suitcase?!! Nice sakimaru that is rediculous!!



I don't take all my knives, but a good portion travel with me easily in this.

[video=youtube;lsbIIQoJKCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsbIIQoJKCI&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------

